# New brewing grain .



## spog (16/3/14)

G,day all , Next Sunday the 23rd on ABC 1 Landline is a story on a new strain of barley for the malting industry,I remember reading about this some time ago when it was being developed.
Anyway next Sunday at midday.set your recorder or grab a brew and watch.
Cheers...spog...


----------



## TimT (16/3/14)

Or just wait a bit until they put the story up on their website, with a transcript to follow probably not long after. Here's a recent story that might be of some interest to AHBers.


----------

